# nokia site says nokia 3500 classic has symbian OS



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

Guys...

Does nokia 3500 classic has symbian OS in it or java platform...
Please reply fast..

I m not able to get the right answer as nokia site says that it has symbian 60 platform...


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 12, 2007)

it hasn't got a separate 'Menu' button.. and the screen tells us that its not Symbian Series 60 .. but its S40(java platform). 
btw.. Where on nokia's site is it mentioned 3500c is S60?? Can you provide me with a link??


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope it is a s40 fone.


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

I just compared nokia 3500 classic with 6300 and it is written there that 6300 has symbian s40 platform and 3500c has symbian s60 platform ..u can see there

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/225/3500ib3.jpg


----------



## arunks (Dec 13, 2007)

so guys what do say now after seeing above picture


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2007)

Both are s40 phones.
It is a grave mistake by nokia.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 13, 2007)

oh.. nice find i must say !! 
A very poor mistake by nokia!!


----------



## arunks (Dec 13, 2007)

there are many more mistakes by nokia ..In 6300 they are mentioning mini sd card..

in actual it is micro sd card


----------



## sujendra (May 13, 2008)

hey guys,
 This guy is trying to distort some facts with the image editor......
kindly chk out on the nokia website for accuate results....here is wat i found.
It ha s40 OS......Go on the site: *www.nokia.co.in
and compare these devices for a reality chk yourself.!!!
Too bad, to see someone trying to prove something so senseless!!!!

Grow up guys,
 Suz


----------

